# Olson All Pro Bandsaw Blade



## Delta356

I was going to go with Highland Woodworking Wood Slicer Blade, but at $35.00 a little over the wallet.
This seems to be a good price.

Thanks, Michael Frey
Portland, OR

FREY WOODWORKING INC.


----------



## vegeta

I have been using these for years they are great and you cant beat the price


----------



## pintodeluxe

Hey Michael - I see you are in Portland. They carry these at Western Tool Supply on airport way.
Cheers


----------



## stevenhsieh

I have used their 3/16 blade and 1/2 blade. The 1/2 blade works great. But their smaller blades seems weaker.


----------



## Tedstor

Thanks for the review. I've considered buying one of these for my bandsaw, but with limited first-hand accounts of its quality and performance, I have hesitated. After reading this, I think I'll give them a try.


----------



## kansas

I use these also and have been happy, though I don't think I've ever cut a piece I could clean up by only removing 1/32". That could be due to the saw however, as the saw performance is far worse with any other blades I've tried.


----------



## Gene01

I resaw a lot of mesquite and have been using a Lenox bi metal 4 TPI 1/2" 72" blade. $24.00 + shipping. My supplier doesn't stock a 3 TPI in bi metal. Would rather have a 3 TPI.
After your review, I think I'll try the All Pro.


----------



## mbs

I haven't been happy with Olson BS blades. I'm using Diamond blades now and, for me, they work much much better. I order them from buyfromawoodworker.com.


----------

